# UK Police Officer, Looking for job ideas????



## TomWoodcraft (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey guys and gals. Little help and guidance if possible.

My wife and I are looking to move to Dubai. She is a teacher and has been offered a job.

I am a Metropolitan serving police officer and obviously will be joining her, but am considering what job opportunities there will be out in Dubai for someone like myself.

If anyone knows any industry in Dubai or something along the lines that my skill set would come in to play, it would be much appreciated.

I assume some sort of security, but any ideas would be helpful.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Have a look at the British Embassy UAE website for vacancies, a few years ago the Security Manager at the Embassy in Abu Dhabi was ex police who had accompanied his wife to UAE. They also used to have local hire positions in consular services, entry clearance (alongside Border Agency staff at the time), liason and trade and industry teams, with preference given to UK nationals.

Another option might be facility or operations manager in an international school. 

Or the security industry (CP or training most likely). Not long after I got here in 2011 someone I met offered me work escorting gold vans in Africa, not sure where you'd look for jobs like that, I declined 🤔


----------



## TomWoodcraft (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks so much pal, appreciate it. 

I will be sure to look at the embassy website for opportunities.

Escorting gold in Africa does sound fun though hahaha! 

I thought along the lines of Airport security and hotel to be honest but i guess speaking the language would need to be a must.

Hopefully something will come along. 

Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

TomWoodcraft said:


> Thanks so much pal, appreciate it.
> 
> I will be sure to look at the embassy website for opportunities.
> 
> ...


Back in 2011 roles for ex armed forces and Police were plentiful however the huge roles that the government set up for these initiatives have now been cancelled
Most roles like these are now filled by word of mouth and through the old boys club
many security roles are badly paid and companies utilise non European ex pats to keep the costs down. Management roles are very different and most tend to recruit Ex armed forces guys as they are in abundance in this region and companies can have their pick from the elite it does tend to be a networking thing and who you know. Have you tried Googlng " jobs for Police Officers" Dubai. It may be easier for you once you enter the country and start to network and get to know people

Good Luck


----------

